# Zinkwanne am Teich?



## Lia1485 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab grade dieses Forum entdeckt, bin mal gespannt ob mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich hatte mir überlegt eine alte Zinkwanne an den Gartenteich zu stellen und zwar so dass das Wasser an einer Seite aus der Wanne in den Teich zurück läuft. Mit Pumpe etc. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob das ungefährlich für die Teichbewohner ist. Oder kommen dann aus der Zinkwanne gefährliche Stoffe in den Teich? Wir haben die Zinkwanne schon viele Jahre als Miniteich mit Pflanzen im Garten stehen aber ohne eingesetzte tierische Bewohner. Der Gartenteich wird von einigen Goldfischen, __ Moderlieschen und zur Zeit von einer Kröte bewohnt.

Hat jemand erfahrung damit? Die Zinkwanne ist über 50 Jahre alt, wenn das irgendwie von Bedeutung sein könnte.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Philipp1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zinkwanne am Teich?*

Hi Lia,
ich habe mit Fischzucht zu tun und hatte schon einmal die selbe Frage.
Nun, es ist so,dass man Fisch kurze zeit in Zinkwannen hältern kann (Transport oder so..),man sollte sie jedoch nicht länger drin rumschwimmen lassen weil dann das Wasser zu stark mit Zink angereichert wird und das vertragen Fische nur in einem verschwindend geringem Maße. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie groß dein Teich ist, denn dann würden sich ja die Verhältnisse ändern. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich dir einfach zu einem anderen Gefäß raten da du es ja dort dauerhaft stehen lassen willst. 
Also ich hoffe, dass  dir dies hilft und Du eine Lösung findest. MfG Phil


----------



## Eugen (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zinkwanne am Teich?*

Hi Julia

ich habe seit einiger Zeit alte Zinkwannen als Miniteiche im Einsatz.
Ich wollte wissen,ob diese Wannen Zink ans Wasser und somit auch an die Pflanzen abgeben.
Bei meinen Wannen waren auch nach Monaten keine Zinkionen maßanalytisch nachweisbar.
Das funktioniert ähnlich wie bei Kupferleitungen. Durch Oxydationsprozesse bildet sich eine wasserunlösliche Oxidschicht.


----------



## Enrico (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zinkwanne am Teich?*

Hi Julia,
wie wär's, die Zinkwanne mit Teichfolie auszulegen, dann bleibt das Zink wo es ist und nicht im Wasser.


----------



## Lia1485 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Zinkwanne am Teich?*

Hallo,

vielen dank für eure Antworten.

@Philipp: Der Teich ist ca. 6 m3 groß. Ich wollte die Fische nicht in der Wanne halten, das Wasser soll nur mit einer Pumpe in die Wanne befördert werden und von dort über den Rand wieder zurück in den Teich plätschern.

@Eugen: Wie kann man den Zinkgehalt denn nachmessen? Sind das so Teststreifen für Wasserwerte? Dann könnte ich ja mal schauen, wie sich das mit dem Zink und dem Wasser bei unserer Wanne verhält.

@Enrico: Ich hab schon drüber nach gedacht ob ich die Wanne zur Not lackieren kann. Hält sowas auf Zink, weiß das jemand 

LG
Julia


----------



## Skadi (18. Feb. 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben ,

ich hole mal diesen alten Thread wieder noch vorne, da mich genau das Problem von Lia auch interessiert und das Thema ja nicht so Recht zum Ende gekommen ist ...

Das ist die aktuelle Situation, zwar ist das Foto schon 1,5 Jahre alt, jedoch hat sich am Aufbau nichts verändert.
 

Ich habe heute das schöne Wetter genutzt, um meine Zinkwanne sauber zu machen.
Beim Sauber machen der Wanne viel mir auf, das sich kleine, runde, rostfarbene " Bällchen " innen gebildet haben, die sich leicht auflösten und auch rückstandsfrei zu beseitigen waren. Das Spülwasser war auch braun-rötlich.
Nachdem ich die Wanne wieder an Ort und Stelle platziert hatte, stellte ich fest, dass die Wanne jetzt 2 minikleine Löcher hat, aus der das Wasser herausläuft ... was nicht weiter schlimm ist, fließt trotzdem in den Teich.
Jetzt kam mir halt der Gedanken, ob irgendwas schädliches in den Teich gespült wird, da die Wanne anscheind auch schon etwas morsch ist und beim Googlen bin ich halt auf die Frage von Lia gestoßen.
Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie so eine alte Zinkwanne aufgebaut ist, wende ich mich an Euch ...

Falls es relevant ist ... der Teich besteht im Juni 2 Jahre, Pflanzen wachsen gut, letztes Jahr Kaulquappen aus denen viele __ Kröten wurden, die 6 Bitterlinge vom letzten Jahr sind verschwunden, habe aber auch viele Libellenlarven und __ Gelbrandkäfer. Eine __ Teichmuschel müsste auch noch irgendwo hausen.


----------



## admh (20. Juni 2019)

Moin,

wir haben, seit ich hier im Forum angemeldet bin (siehe links), zwei Zinkwannen als Miniteiche bepflanzt neben dem Blockhaus stehen. Die Wannen habe ich im Schuppen gefunden. Sie stammen aus den 40ern. Das rostet nichts. 
Falls die Wannen kleine Löcher haben, kann man diese von innen schweißen lassen. Danach gibt man die Wanne in eine Verzinkerei. Das wird nach Kilo abgerechnet und kostet bei einer Wanne nicht viel. 

VG Andreas


----------



## Ippo (24. Juni 2019)

admh schrieb:


> Falls die Wannen kleine Löcher haben, kann man diese von innen schweißen lassen. Danach gibt man die Wanne in eine Verzinkerei. Das wird nach Kilo abgerechnet und kostet bei einer Wanne nicht viel.


Wenn die Löcher nicht all zu groß sind kann man die auch "Löten". Sprich mit Flamme Zink auftragen . Die Wanne muss dann noch an den Stellen verdunkelt(Oberflächen Oxidation).    (Auch bei neu verzinken in der Verzinkerei ). Wenn du ein alten kfz-ler oder ein Dachdecker in deinem bekannten Kreis hast würde ich den Mal fragen ob er dir die Wanne flickt.


----------

